# Which BMW series doesn't have run flat tires



## shwong7 (Jul 31, 2007)

Hi Bimmer fans,

I hate run flats. In my opinion, it's the worst invention for a car. 
Harsh ride, fragile, and expensive maintenance costs says it all. 
While I love BMWs I wonder if there is a current series 3,5,6,7 that does not have Run Flat Tires? Or do I have to look for an older model? 

Thanks.


----------



## homerjay4242 (Nov 22, 2007)

shwong7 said:


> Hi Bimmer fans,
> 
> I hate run flats. In my opinion, it's the worst invention for a car.
> Harsh ride, fragile, and expensive maintenance costs says it all.
> ...


The third option would be to swap out the RFT for non-RFT and a can of fix-a-flat.


----------



## sdbrandon (Mar 18, 2006)

shwong7 said:


> Hi Bimmer fans,
> 
> I hate run flats. In my opinion, it's the worst invention for a car.
> Harsh ride, fragile, and expensive maintenance costs says it all.
> ...


I think the X3 and the M cars are the only ones without run flats.

It is not a big deal to get different tires and sell the run flats on ebay. I would not choose a car because of the tires it came with.

For the record, Michelin PS2's in 19" size for a 6 series are about $1600 for a set installed. The OEM run flats are about $1800 installed. Hardly a price difference.

You will find good tires for a 3 series to run $200-$350 each regardless if they are run flat.

My point being good performance tires are expensive regardless if they are run flat or not.


----------



## ua549 (Oct 22, 2007)

My '08 535i (no sport package) came without run flat tires.
I did come with Goodyear Eagle "Skidmaster" 225x55x17 tires that were immediately replaced with a set of Michelin Pilot Sport A/S 245x45x17 tires (same rolling radius and fitted on earlier E60 models).


----------



## ffej (Aug 17, 2005)

sdbrandon said:


> ...For the record, Michelin PS2's in 19" size for a 6 series are about $1600 for a set installed. The OEM run flats are about $1800 installed. Hardly a price difference...


That's only part of the comparison, though. PS2s are quieter, smoother, stick better and last longer than RFTs. They're an infinitely superior tire.

But, the gist of your argument is dead on. Good tires cost money.


----------



## NetSpySD (Dec 28, 2007)

ffej said:


> That's only part of the comparison, though. PS2s are quieter, smoother, stick better and last longer than RFTs. They're an infinitely superior tire.
> 
> But, the gist of your argument is dead on. Good tires cost money.


The wear of a tire has a lot to do with the driver and the car. If you look at the Tirerack reviews, those with high mileage generally are not driving BMW's. The 3 series eats tires regardless of brand. PS2's should be on the low side for wear according to the reviews. Approx. 20k miles.


----------



## ffej (Aug 17, 2005)

NetSpySD said:


> The wear of a tire has a lot to do with the driver and the car. If you look at the Tirerack reviews, those with high mileage generally are not driving BMW's. The 3 series eats tires regardless of brand. PS2's should be on the low side for wear according to the reviews. Approx. 20k miles.


I wish we could get 20k out of our PS2s. Closer to 12-15k.

Regardless, the RFTs on our E90 were done before the car ever reached 10,000 miles


----------



## Starab (Feb 17, 2007)

ua549 said:


> My '08 535i (no sport package) came without run flat tires.


My '08 528 xi with sports package came with Standard-All Season and non-RFT(continental)
RFT is an option on 528i and xi for '08.


----------



## NetSpySD (Dec 28, 2007)

ffej said:


> I wish we could get 20k out of our PS2s. Closer to 12-15k.
> 
> Regardless, the RFTs on our E90 were done before the car ever reached 10,000 miles


I say the issue is the car. Bridgestones on a 5 or 6 last 30k miles +.

I would suspect any tires would wear poorly on your car until you get it aligned. The Honda S2000's were going through tires every 5k miles until Honda changed the camber settings.

10k mile wear is not the tire. It is the car. The tires have the same rubber as any other car with the same tires. Logic suggests the issue is the car.


----------



## ffej (Aug 17, 2005)

NetSpySD said:


> I say the issue is the car. Bridgestones on a 5 or 6 last 30k miles +.
> 
> I would suspect any tires would wear poorly on your car until you get it aligned. The Honda S2000's were going through tires every 5k miles until Honda changed the camber settings.
> 
> 10k mile wear is not the tire. It is the car. The tires have the same rubber as any other car with the same tires. Logic suggests the issue is the car.


Well, in our case, I'd say it's the drivers and the cars. All three are aligned to different levels of aggression and the two that have street tires wear at different rates, and yes, the insides wear faster than the outsides due to the extra negative camber. You give up some tire life for a car that goes exactly where you tell it to, quickly. It's a trade off I'm willing to make.


----------



## djlfp (Dec 5, 2004)

shwong7 said:


> I wonder if there is a current series 3,5,6,7 that does not have Run Flat Tires?


Current 7ers cannot be ordered for the US with runflat tires. During the '06 model year, runflats were available as an option.


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

You can order a BMW without them if you have a good sales advisor. They just tell the factory to put the "performance" tires on it at no/little cost.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

BmW745On19's said:


> You can order a BMW without them if you have a good sales advisor. They just tell the factory to put the "performance" tires on it at no/little cost.


Sorry but that's realistic or completely true.

For the 3er Series, it's not at all possible.

For the 5er Series, you would have to order either the 550i with sport package (comes with 19" tires) or the M5.

Not sure about the 6er or 7er but the sales person can't offer something BMW doesn't offer and for the overwhelming majority of its cars, you cannot order them with non RF tires from the factory.


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

JSpira said:


> Sorry but that's realistic or completely true.
> 
> For the 3er Series, it's not at all possible.
> 
> ...


Maybe what I said was true a few years ago, evidently its not true today. Thanks for letting me know I'll have to buy new tires next 7 I get.


----------



## djlfp (Dec 5, 2004)

BmW745On19's said:


> Maybe what I said was true a few years ago, evidently its not true today. Thanks for letting me know I'll have to buy new tires next 7 I get.


Unless what I said above hold true when you order.


----------



## Ugly Bear (Dec 27, 2006)

shwong7 said:


> Hi Bimmer fans,
> 
> I hate run flats. In my opinion, it's the worst invention for a car.
> Harsh ride, fragile, and expensive maintenance costs says it all.
> ...


I ordered 530xi with sport package since I wanted 18" wheels. I changed RFTs to regular Bridgestone AS960 after three days and stored RFTs until the day when my lease ends. If I was buying, I would not order sport package, but rather get regular 17", use them with winter tires and would have bought aftermarket wheels with summer performance tires.


----------



## FlyerLen (Nov 26, 2007)

shwong7 said:


> Hi Bimmer fans,
> 
> I hate run flats. In my opinion, it's the worst invention for a car.
> Harsh ride, fragile, and expensive maintenance costs says it all.
> ...


The Z4 M Roadster will let you hear the telltale "Thump, thump, thump" of a flat tire, but I guess that doesn't help if you're looking for more than two seats. Never mind...:dunno:


----------



## vinnieg24 (Dec 3, 2007)

BmW745On19's said:


> You can order a BMW without them if you have a good sales advisor. They just tell the factory to put the "performance" tires on it at no/little cost.


do you know from personal experience??


----------



## djlfp (Dec 5, 2004)

vinnieg24 said:


> do you know from personal experience??


This was retracted in post #14.


----------



## RMK (Nov 15, 2006)

The 2008 550i with sport package and 19" wheels comes with non-runflat tires. Mine has ContiContact tires.


----------

